# Nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone no if there is a weed line around the nipple or if it is even worth going there and trolling this weekend


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know about weedlines, but there looks to be some pretty good looking water in that area. Hilton's has blueish water in that area. If the weather is decent I would try it. We are going to be in that area Thursday afternoon, so we hope it pays off.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

we are going that way on Wed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This time of year it is always worth going that way to me. Of course youmshould focus on surface debris, weeds, etc. but the real fish-holding ability of that area lies in its natural bottom structure. I usually fish the 50 fathom area north of there and consistently do well with wahoo and billfish there. I use a zig-zag course across the 50 fathom line working from 275ft out to about 350-400ft and back. Watch your temp. gauge for sudden changes and always look for bait schools on the sounder whether they are deep or shallow.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Satellite shots from a few days ago showed good water around the Nipple / Elbow. Been cloudy the last few days, but hopefully it hasn't changed. If the weather cooperates we will probably be out there on Friday.


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hope to see you guys saturday


----------

